
Apple’s long history of pissing people off by killing stuff - snake117
https://timeline.com/apple-headphone-jack-why-8ce1c8c8a4dd#.imjmaxv3t
======
jads
I can't tell if this is supposed to be a parody piece or is genuine. Some of
the article makes no sense, or is pretty inaccurate. For example, FireWire
usage was very low by the time it was killed. There would definitely have been
a set of users angry at that, but they would've been a tiny fraction of the
overall user base.

~~~
DerekL
Also, Apple replaced the Magic Mouse with a new model with a built-in
rechargeable battery.

